# Stackmat timer on CCT for a Mac help please!!!



## niklausio422 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have followed all of the instructions for connecting my timer to my mac computer and using CCT to find the averages. I used the correct adapters and such, and when I try using my stackmat on CCT, it won't time correctly. For example, I used the stackmat timer to time myself, and I got a 15.44 second solve. The display in CCT reads 0:155.00 and in the average section to the right of the display, it says I got a 2:35.00 solve. Please help! I don't know what's wrong here. 

I also have my configuration 4 stackmat settings set to:
set stackmat value: 50
165 hundredths is checked
Mixer 1 Built in input description. no details available
sampling rate 44,100


----------



## SuperNerd (Mar 7, 2010)

check 15 minutes, 165 seconds and 165 hundreths. Then it should work.

Also, make sure that you have the timer on when you plug it in, then it should turn itself off. Once you turn it on after that, it should work properly.

Hope I helped


----------



## niklausio422 (Mar 7, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> check 15 minutes, 165 seconds and 165 hundreths. Then it should work.
> 
> Also, make sure that you have the timer on when you plug it in, then it should turn itself off. Once you turn it on after that, it should work properly.
> 
> Hope I helped


i tried that, i got a 13.63 second solve, the display reads 15:10.00 and the average section to the right of the display reads 15:02.00


----------



## SuperNerd (Mar 7, 2010)

niklausio422 said:


> SuperNerd said:
> 
> 
> > check 15 minutes, 165 seconds and 165 hundreths. Then it should work.
> ...



Hm....

Mess around with different mixers. Tell me how that goes.


----------



## niklausio422 (Mar 7, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> niklausio422 said:
> 
> 
> > SuperNerd said:
> ...


there are only 2 mixers and i've tried both and they both don't work :T


----------



## niklausio422 (Mar 7, 2010)

i think i just fixed it by unchecking everything and changing some "speech" setting in system preferences. thank you for your help still


----------



## martin8768 (May 13, 2010)

i fixed my mac and stackmat by going to sys prefs and on the line in settings in Sound, turn ur stackmat on and adjust the Input Level till you can see the blue bars moving, if its maxed out the timer wont work, if its to low the timer wont work either


----------

